# Individual Wrapping



## Beach (Nov 18, 2006)

The screen printer I'm using doesn't offer wrapping. As such, I have a box full of t-shirts. How can I wrap them individually? Where do I get the bags? I would like to wrap the shirts before I send them in the mail.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can get some individual bags to wrap them in from ULINE (www.uline.com). 

If you search the forums for bags, there are some past topics with other good source links.


----------



## Beach (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Rodney!

I will check them out.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Another place (with very similar products as ULINE...) is Chiswick: http://www.chiswick.com/

I've always been very happy with their products, service, and delivery!


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

You could always wrap in tissue paper from your local dollar store and then put in a shopping bag that says "Thank You" on it. I bought my bags at the locals Sam's Club.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you have ULINE print on their shipping bags your logo info?


----------



## bradbane (Dec 7, 2006)

your screen printer can probably do it. i own a print shop and i do it on my own shipping supplies.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Can you have ULINE print on their shipping bags your logo info?


I don't know about ULINE, but Chiswick certainly will do it: http://www.chiswick.com//personalize/personalize.asp?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You can also search for PolyBags and find all sorts of vendors.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, Uline will print on shipping bags, but their minimums are pretty high.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I buy U-line bags and use printed stickers with my company logo and saying ( I buy the stickers from office depot and use my printer)


----------

